# Problem with xserver/xorg after upgrading from 10.3 to 11



## Mishio (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,

I've upgraded my FreeBSD on Thinkpad T530 with NVidia card from 10.3 to 11 and now I can't start X server. I have just black screen with console cursor and mouse cursor...

I've installed XFCE and KDE. `startx` gives me black screen with cursors.
`startxkde` gives me DISPLAY isn't set or can't connect to the X server.

Maybe somoeone could help please?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2017)

After upgrading from 10.3 to 11.0 did you reinstall/rebuild _all_ packages/ports?


----------



## Mishio (Apr 3, 2017)

I've done pkg update and pkg upgrade after FreeBSD upgrade. Is it enought or should I do something more?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2017)

Did you do `pkg upgrade` or `pkg upgrade -f`? There is a difference, and you should have included the -f.


----------



## Mishio (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok. I've done `pkg upgrade -f` and still have a problem.
After booting I have Warning which can be the cause of xserver problem:

```
ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG.VID._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20160527/nsarguments-97)
```


----------



## Mishio (Apr 5, 2017)

Problem solved. Just needed to ``kldload nvidia-modeset` `kldload-nvidia` was not enought.


----------

